# Kabel E9 Serie an E10 Serie verwenden?



## Aerni (23. September 2014)

Hallo liebes Support Team, kann man die Kabel der E9 Serie an der E10 Serie verwenden? oder gibts da probleme mit den anschlüssen oder sind die kabel andere?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. September 2014)

Niemals! Kann gefährlich werden. (Könnten anders gepolt sein.)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2014)

Richtig für so ein Tauschgeschäft sind die Kabel nicht ausgelegt. Es ist eher wahrscheinlich über das Wasser zu laufen anstatt einen fehlerfreien Betrieb zu gewährleisten


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2014)

Verwende *immer *die beiliegenden Kabel des Netzteils.
*Niemals *die alten Kabel weiter nutzen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. September 2014)

Hallo Aerni,

wir empfehlen immer nur den Kabelsatz aus dem Lieferumfang des jeweiligen Netzteils zu verwenden.
Die Laufwerkskabel der Straight Power E9 Baureihe sind zu der Baureihe Straight Power 10 kompatibel.
Alle anderen Kabel solltest du bitte tauschen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2014)

Uiih, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht


----------



## be quiet! Support (30. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Kabel des Straight Power E9 sind kompatibel zum Straight Power 10.
Alle nicht genannten müssen zwingend getauscht werden.  

SATA/HDD
P4 / P8

Wir empfehlen jedoch immer den Kabelsatz des Lieferumfangs zu verwenden.
Sicherheitshinweis im Handbuch.

Gruß

Marco


----------

